# What are you eating



## chaotichealth

Let's see if we can share our meals. Help each other get an ideal of what to eat.   Can't go wrong with T coons


----------



## Alinshop

Whats in the wax paper on the right?


----------



## chrisr116

Good idea.  I like this thread. I had 6 egg omlete with shredded cheese and 2 packs grits for breakfast today. Pretty much standard breakfast meal for me. I'll take a pic tomorrow and post it


----------



## chaotichealth

That was wheat toast.


----------



## chaotichealth




----------



## Old Man River

Labor Day BBQ  Happy Labor Day to all construction workers whose sacrifice for their families to create a better place to work , live , and play . OMR


----------



## BigTimeR

Cheat meal tonight....Pizza Hut pepperoni pizza then put hidden vally ranch on it


----------



## chaotichealth

with spinach and baked beans


----------



## sergio94

I mostly eat raw veggies,fresh fruits and organic food because they are healthy for losing weight and fitness. Red meat is also my favorite food.


----------



## chaotichealth

Breakfast of Champions


----------



## Daniel11

Breakfast.  Beef broccoli and nuts.


----------



## chaotichealth

Chicken and lintel beans


----------



## chaotichealth




----------



## Alinshop

Last night I ate homemade fajitas made with Angus beef steak tips. Dang good too!


----------



## chaotichealth

Today is gonna be a bad one.  Sent on a job and no food.  Running 3500' of pipe but I guess I'll just burn some fat


----------



## chaotichealth

Post workout meal


----------



## chaotichealth

Sweet n sour chicked with some tony chachere's to add sodium


----------



## chaotichealth




----------



## Dontblink

Breakfast 2 cups egg whites, 1 cup veggies,  1 tablespoon MCT oil, 1/2 cup dry oatmeal and black coffee of course.


----------



## chaotichealth

Dinner unstuffed cabbage with brown rice


----------



## Marshall

Great thread. Man I wish I ate half as clean as y'all.


----------



## chaotichealth

There is no wishing man it's just something you do or don't.   When I decided to go this route well j kind of made the whole family come along to.  My son like wheat pancakes to


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Caesar love


----------



## Daniel11

post workout


----------



## chaotichealth

Post workout I cheated today.  I went to taco bell and had two chicken baredos


----------



## chaotichealth

Midnight snack


----------



## Sandpig

chaotichealth said:


> Post workout I cheated today.  I went to taco bell and had two chicken baredos



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## chaotichealth

I made a slab of ribs (pork) today.  Salted it down then baled it on 400 degrees for 45 minutes.  Before it was done I melted butter the. Added brown sugar melted it together and poored it on top.  Made peas and ended up having to share then with the family.  Guess they need to eat to


----------



## Sandpig

Love baby back ribs
Obviously I don't eat them too often


----------



## chaotichealth




----------



## chaotichealth




----------



## chaotichealth




----------



## chrisr116

Mexican food. Love it


----------



## Magnus82

Homemade Vietnamese grilled chicken salad with nuoc cham sauce.   Delicious!


----------



## chaotichealth

3rd bowl of cabbage, beef, and carrots


----------



## Phoe2006

97% lean beef with 1 cup brown rice with 1 tbsp extra virgin olive oil. 50/40/15 and topped with a little avocado hot sauce


----------



## Sandpig

Man I eat a lot of ground beef but I generally go with 93%
Anything leaner is just too dry for me


----------



## chaotichealth

I'm trying to stay away from ground beef and stick with chicken a d seafood.   Living in cajun land. It's not so bad


----------



## Sandpig

I grew up in New England but I can not do seafood.

Can't get past the F'n smell for starters.


----------



## chaotichealth

You just have to do the right kind. Let's say shrimp  yes the smell isn't great but drown it with zatarain's crab boil boom smells and taste awesome.   Powder not the liquid shit.  Fish well i can't eat fish that taste like fish.  I like red snapper, red fish, tuna, tilapia,  salmon.   Now oysters. Raw or gried


----------



## chaotichealth

After my workout i drank a full carton of egg whites.  Added some hershey's syrup.   50 g protein 250 calories less then 10 seconds. Go me


----------



## Phoe2006

chaotichealth said:


> After my workout i drank a full carton of egg whites.  Added some hershey's syrup.   50 g protein 250 calories less then 10 seconds. Go me


Damn you must be drinking one if the small containers that's inky what 2 cups?


----------



## chaotichealth

Yea. Tomorrow ill add more chocolate syrup to it.  Other withs its almost tasteless a littke tarty


----------



## Phoe2006

chaotichealth said:


> Yea. Tomorrow ill add more chocolate syrup to it.  Other withs its almost tasteless a littke tarty


Are you typing from your phone or do you wear glasses bro lol


----------



## chaotichealth

Phone


----------



## Phoe2006

Lol


----------



## Magnus82

Fresh off the Green Egg


----------



## Sandpig

Damn it. I forgot to post a pic of the pizza I ate last night.


----------



## chaotichealth

Cheat night


----------



## kubes

6 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 30 grams cashews


----------



## chaotichealth

Corned beef cabbage.   Got it from the big oven app


----------



## chaotichealth

Two days of chicken corn soup


----------



## thebrick

My lunch!
Grilled chicken breast with a little spicy Mrs Dash, brown rice and green beans with a tad soy sauce for flavor. Pretty much my lunch staple except Ill have a salad instead of green beans half the time.


----------



## Alinshop

I hate to admit it, but I stopped by McDonalds for a grilled chicken southwest salad and 2 double cheeseburgers.


----------



## Sandpig

Alinshop said:


> I hate to admit it, but I stopped by McDonalds for a grilled chicken southwest salad and 2 double cheeseburgers.



Hope you threw the buns away.


----------



## thebrick

Sandpig said:


> Hope you threw the buns away.



Not me! I'm a bun man


----------



## chrisr116

Alinshop said:


> I hate to admit it, but I stopped by McDonalds for a grilled chicken southwest salad and 2 double cheeseburgers.



One McDouble has about 33 grams of carbs, 23 grams of protein, and aboiut 19 grams of fat.  High in sodium though.  I work the road a lot and if I find myself out of range of a grocery store or some place to buy decent food, I will buy a few of them to eat.  They are definitely inexpensive too.  I don't eat them every day though.  I like the salads too, but they just don't really satisfy me.


----------



## Magnus82

Fresh off the grill


----------



## Phoe2006

Magnus82 said:


> Fresh off the grill


I hate you. Looks good


----------



## Magnus82

Sorry brotha, it was leg night and I've been working my ass off.  I ate the whole thing


----------



## Magnus82

Homemade general tsao's chicken


----------



## aon1

Damn I get on here 2 min now I'm hungry again,thanks magnus....lol


----------



## Thunder46

My favorite snack a apple with almond butter


----------



## Alinshop

Thunder46 said:


> My favorite snack a apple with almond butter



Have you tried all the different almond, sunflower, peanut and cookie butters at Trader Joes? Sunflower was damn good.


----------



## Alinshop

Magnus82 said:


> Homemade general tsao's chicken



Whats in that sauce man?


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Magnus82 said:


> Homemade general tsao's chicken




Spaghetti squash with turkey marinara


----------



## Magnus82

Alinshop said:


> Whats in that sauce man?


Sauce:

1/4 cup chicken stock, or substitute water
1 1/2 tablespoons tomato paste
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 tablespoon rice vinegar
1 teaspoon hoisin sauce
1 teaspoon chili paste
1 teaspoon sesame oil
1 tablespoon Splenda or sugar
1 teaspoon cornstarch

Mix all all the ingredients on low heat.   Keeps for 1 week


----------



## srd1

Pork loin chops marinated in stubbys pork marinade smoked with applewood chips for 2 hours
Asperagus and sliced portabella mushrooms wrapped in foil and smoked for 1 hour 
Not the healthiest but fuck me it was good lol


----------



## chaotichealth

Beef ribs. Southern collard greens and rich.


----------



## srd1

Ribs marinated for 2 days smoked with applewood chips for 4 hours asparagus with cherry tomatoes from sams club lol


----------



## Magnus82

12oz grass fed beef pattie smothered with Greek yogurt,  tomatoes,  lettuce,  and topped with Frank's.  Great for a quick lunch


----------



## Magnus82

srd1 said:


> Ribs marinated for 2 days smoked with applewood chips for 4 hours asparagus with cherry tomatoes from sams club lol



That looks amazing srd! What kind of smoker do you use?


----------



## srd1

Magnus82 said:


> That looks amazing srd! What kind of smoker do you use?



Thanks brother!!! Its a Masterbuilt electric smoker bought it at lowes several months back....its the only way to fly man ive only used my grill twice this year lol


----------



## chaotichealth

I miss my smoker. I built the box myseft and bought the cold smoke generator. Living in an apt i couldn't bring it.  I'll build a bigger and better one next time


----------



## Magnus82

Love the ease of the electric smoker.  Great set up chaotic.    I now use a Big Green Egg myself.   Love smoked foods but always hated the fact that they were loaded nitrates and nitrites.  Doing it yourself is a great way to make it much healthier.


----------



## chaotichealth

With cold smoke you can make your own smoke cheese or anything else.  Plus you can add extra smoke because you can smoke it longer. For days.  
   Btw if you never tried it  smoke pork with sassafras


----------



## srd1

Damn chaotic now thats a fuckin smoker!!!! Thats badass brother!!


----------



## Alinshop

Magnus82 said:


> 12oz grass fed beef pattie smothered with Greek yogurt,  tomatoes,  lettuce,  and topped with Frank's.  Great for a quick lunch



Looking at that makes me hungry:love1::love1:


----------



## srd1

No doubt ....I thought the same thing, damn that looks good!!


----------



## srd1

Shark steaks smoked with applewood chips for a couple hours and mashed sweet potatoes..something a lkttle different was pretty good.


----------



## Oregonstrong

Bumping this thread! 3 vans waffles, 1 tbsp. almond butter, sugar free syrup, 1 cup whites, 4 omega-3 whole eggs, salsa, coffee.


----------



## srd1

Should be pics of some bomb spreads here tommorow cant wait....food porn lol


----------



## BeauBody38

*High protein diet*



Old Man River said:


> Labor Day BBQ  Happy Labor Day to all construction workers whose sacrifice for their families to create a better place to work , live , and play . OMRView attachment 16702



High protein diet. Yummy! Looks healthy to me.:headbang:


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Oregonstrong said:


> Bumping this thread! 3 vans waffles, 1 tbsp. almond butter, sugar free syrup, 1 cup whites, 4 omega-3 whole eggs, salsa, coffee.
> View attachment 18214



Cheat day


----------



## Magnus82

Pretty sure none of you have ever heard of this, but it's an old German recipe I make for the holidays,  knoepfle soup along with chicken salad sandwiches.  Delicious!


----------



## Oregonstrong

Never heard of it but it looks good!


----------



## Oregonstrong

Preworkout 1 cup Jasmine rice, 8 oz. chicken breast.


----------



## Oregonstrong

#2 meal: 4 omega-3 whole eggs, 1 cup whites, salsa, 3 vans gluten free waffles, 1 tbsp. Pb, sugar free syrup


----------



## chaotichealth

Magnus you do German food.  Have you 3ver heard of amish macaroni salad?  It's the bomb


----------



## xchewbaccax777

Oregonstrong said:


> #2 meal: 4 omega-3 whole eggs, 1 cup whites, salsa, 3 vans gluten free waffles, 1 tbsp. Pb, sugar free syrup
> View attachment 18292



 Sea bass finished in tumeric and organic maple syrup over greens, berries and basalmic vinaigrette


----------



## Oregonstrong

xchewbaccax777 said:


> View attachment 18301 Sea bass finished in tumeric and organic maple syrup over greens, berries and basalmic vinaigrette




Damn! Now that pic got salivating and I'm not even hungry. Looks delicious! I will have to try the maple syrup over my white fish.


----------



## chrisr116

Try a touch syrup on your eggs if your having issues choking em down.  Makes all the difference in the world for me.  Sugar Free of course...


----------



## Oregonstrong

chrisr116 said:


> Try a touch syrup on your eggs if your having issues choking em down.  Makes all the difference in the world for me.  Sugar Free of course...




Will do in the morning brother. I always use salsa but never though about syrup!


----------



## kubes

Casein shake before bed


----------



## chrisr116

Salsa is great on omletes


----------



## BigBob

chrisr116 said:


> Salsa is great on omletes


I like a few jalapenos in there too.


----------



## chaotichealth

Bison steak. Pepper jack chicken and rice


----------



## chaotichealth

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/amish-chicken-corn-soup#.


----------



## Big-John

12 frog legs with 2 crab cakes, 2 backed potatoes and red rice and beans. I love me some frog legs!!!


----------



## chaotichealth

Sounds like a cajun meal


----------



## Big-John

chaotichealth said:


> Sounds like a cajun meal


I love Cajun food!!!


----------



## Oregonstrong

Salmon and rice and oil brotherS!


----------



## chaotichealth

Had corned beef and salad


----------



## Oregonstrong

Elk!


----------



## Oregonstrong

Late night snack 1 cup Quaker oatmeal squares, 30 almonds, 2 cup whites as milk!


----------



## chrisr116

Love the sippy bowl.  Lol


----------



## Oregonstrong

chrisr116 said:


> Love the sippy bowl.  Lol




Can't go wrong with the sippy bowl for finishing your whites


----------



## Oregonstrong

Salmon anyone?


----------



## Magnus82

10oz grass-fed beef pattie smothered in Greek yogurt and Frank's on a bed of sweet kale and cranberry slaw.


----------



## Magnus82

Whole mess of nitrate-free deer jerky!


----------



## Lavey

20oz steak 1 cup brown rice & Gatorade.


----------



## orange24

Lavey said:


> 20oz steak 1 cup brown rice & Gatorade.


Lmao. 20oz?!


----------



## chrisr116

Magnus82 said:


> Whole mess of nitrate-free deer jerky!


How is it made without nitrates?


----------



## srd1

T-bone marinated all day, long grain wild rice, and corn on the cob. Not the healthiest but daaaamn it was good brothers.


----------



## chrisr116

srd1 said:


> T-bone marinated all day, long grain wild rice, and corn on the cob. Not the healthiest but daaaamn it was good brothers.


Muscle building fuel right there


----------



## Magnus82

chrisr116 said:


> How is it made without nitrates?



I don't cure my jerky.  It will only keep for a week,  but I used an entire hind quarter and it won't even last 5 days between the kids and I


----------



## kubes

Just had a casein shake before bed


----------



## Magnus82

Homemade protein pizza.  Who says cutting has to be so hard!


----------



## chrisr116

Magnus82 said:


> I don't cure my jerky.  It will only keep for a week,  but I used an entire hind quarter and it won't even last 5 days between the kids and I


I noticed when I dehydrate my own with that curing salt..it last a long time but is too salty for my taste.  I like to marinate it in teriyaki sauce, dehydrate, and wolf it down in a couple of days.   It's addictive.


----------



## xchewbaccax777

I love how our two "what did you eat threads are going head to head. Everyone be sure to stop by my dinner thread as well. Lol


----------



## chaotichealth

Lol. I think someone started another with out doing research first. But it's good.  I believe our competitive nature is what will help us make this world a better place.  It makes us strive to be better


----------



## chaotichealth

Bbq cabbage and lamb soaked in orange juice (fresh squeezed ) with thyme


----------



## chaotichealth

Pineapple chicken breast with light soy sauce.  Rice with smoked hammock gravy.   lintel beans


----------



## BigBob

Ribs from the smoker, zucchini boats(sauteed veggies,peppers,covered in feta or mozzarella)and sweet potato.


----------



## BigBob

chaotichealth said:


> Bbq cabbage and lamb soaked in orange juice (fresh squeezed ) with thyme


That's sounds very interesting. How do you cook the cabbage?


----------



## chaotichealth

I didn't use the apples


http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/patrick-and-gina-neely/ginas-bbq-cabbage-recipe.html


----------



## Lavey

2 large chicken breast- beans-yogurt-spinach-protein smoothie-soy milk. That's what's on the menu tonight!


----------



## chaotichealth

Crewfish etouffee tonight.


----------



## Lavey

Hey guys I eat clean year round & finally broke down today & ate a shit ton of fast food/ice cream/ candy & a whole xl pizza/wings, etc!

I am now sick to my fucking stomach puking my brains out..

I have been competing since my teens and eating clean is just like regular eating to normal folks...

I  just run a typical traditional diet year round & come comp time I really lay down the law. I have had my fill of eating like a regular joe, not worth the guilt and getting sick truly sucks.

Back to my diet....


----------



## chaotichealth

Turkey sandwich for breakfast that's what I'm talking about


----------



## BigBob

Egg and tomato on corn tortillas in the am. Grilled chicken whole grain pasta with squash for lunch and sweet potato tacos for dinner. I think I may have a glass of scotch after.


----------



## chaotichealth

BigBob said:


> Egg and tomato on corn tortillas in the am. Grilled chicken whole grain pasta with squash for lunch and sweet potato tacos for dinner. I think I may have a glass of scotch after.


Hiw did you do the tacos?  And don't forget the cigar


----------



## BigBob

The tacos are sauteed mushrooms, peppers, onion and mashed sweet potatoes on corn tortilla and mozzarella. A little salsa and guac on top. 
Cigar night is at my brothers house next Saturday.


----------



## chaotichealth

I learned to enjoy a food cigar. What kind of scotch


----------



## BigBob

chaotichealth said:


> I learned to enjoy a food cigar. What kind of scotch


Any kind... I like Dewars. But also like Jameson too sometimes.


----------



## Lavey

Tonights menu -
200z steak
1 cup brown rice
Veggies
large salad
yogurt
Shake - 30g protein


----------



## Magnus82

Mock chicken wings,  broccoli,  and a cup of white rice


----------



## chaotichealth

Today

Swai fish
Liver cleans juice drink
Pb sandwich 
Protein  shack. 2 scoops
Dinner is stuffed salmon 
Not sure about my next meal after dinner


----------



## Lavey

Turkey - yams - veggies & protein shake 50g - fruit.


----------



## chaotichealth

Habnero and honey chicken tonight.


----------



## Magnus82

16oz grass fed T-bone,  button mushrooms in a burgundy au jus, baked potato, and steamed broccoli


----------



## *49ER

I love food all types lol


----------



## kubes

Woke up in the middle of the night and had a quest bar


----------



## chaotichealth

http://m.allrecipes.com/recipe/222658/frozen-vegetable-stir-fry/?page=0


----------



## Lavey

2 tuna subs with veggies & a large salad - 1/2 cup rice - yogurt!


----------



## chaotichealth

Pre gym meal.


----------



## kubes

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj


----------



## kubes

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup


----------



## kubes

5.80 oz rotisserie chicken greens and 50 grams cashews


----------



## chaotichealth

3 servings of talopia and a scoop of weight gainer.  One glass of juiced cucumber, apple, and carrots


----------



## chaotichealth

Pork stuffed split chicken smoked with sassafra. And drum sticks


----------



## kubes

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj


----------



## Akamai

Dammit why did I just stumble on this thread. Im fricken hungry.

Ak


----------



## chaotichealth

Eat


----------



## chaotichealth

Best mix for lamb I ever had.  2 hours in the smoker


----------



## kubes

Meal 2 8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup

Meal 3 5.57 oz grilled chicken 1 cup brown rice and greems

Meal 4 5.75 oz grilled chicken brest 200 grams sweet potato

Meal 5 5.57 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cahsews


----------



## chrisr116

Meal 6, my last of the day.  5.5 oz grill chicken breast on top of a green salad and 1/2 ounce almonds.  Salad dressing is homade....half balsamic vinegar and half olive oil.


----------



## kubes

Meal 6 casein shake and had a quest bar in the middle of the night


----------



## kubes

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj


----------



## kubes

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato post training


----------



## kubes

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1 cup brown rice


----------



## kubes

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato


----------



## kubes

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews


----------



## kubes

Casein shake


----------



## kubes

quest bar


----------



## kubes

8 egg whites one yolk ezekiel muffin and oj


----------



## kubes

5.56 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens


----------



## kubes

Tritip salad with avocado and steamed broccoli. Gonna have a couple rolls too


----------



## kubes

5.64 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews


----------



## kubes

Casein shake


----------



## Magnus82

Rocky mountain oysters baby!


----------



## lycan Venom

BBQ'D Ribeye, mashed sweet potato, cream corn and something else.... oh yeah.. vagina!


----------



## kubes

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj


----------



## thebrick

Lunch yesterday.... grilled redfish loaded on warm corn tortillas with shredded cabbage and sriracha sauce. And a side of my home-cooked black beans. Ate two more of these tacos after these in the pic.


----------



## kubes

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup


----------



## chrisr116

5.5 ounces steak.  1 cup brown rice, one cup peas and a green salad with homemade balsamic/olive oil dressing.


----------



## kubes

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens


----------



## kubes

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato


----------



## kubes

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams cashews


----------



## kubes

Casein Shake


----------



## kubes

Quest bar before bed snack


----------



## kubes

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj


----------



## kubes

8 egg whites one yolk 2.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup


----------



## kubes

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens


----------



## kubes

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato


----------



## chaotichealth

Red beans in the slow cooker with ham hock a d rice.


----------



## kubes

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 1 avocado


----------



## kubes

Casein shake before bed


----------



## lycan Venom

albondigas... home made meatball soup, with some onions, carrots, celery, cilantro, salsa and lemons & limes.


----------



## kubes

8 egg whites one yolk 1 cup oatmeal and oj


----------



## kubes

8 egg whites one yolk 3.5 slices Ezekiel bread and sugar free syrup


----------



## kubes

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 1 cup brown rice and greens


----------



## kubes

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast 200 grams sweet potato


----------



## kubes

5.75 oz grilled chicken breast greens and 50 grams roasted unsalted cashews


----------



## kubes

8 egg whites one yolk Ezekiel muffin and oj


----------



## chrisr116

Fixing to eat -
1-1/4cup of egg white and two whole eggs
1 cup  of oatmeal (measured dry before cooking)
1/2 cup of blueberries.  I add them on top of my oatmeal.
Black coffee


----------



## chaotichealth

Chicken breast on sale for 1.69 lb.  They only had 20 lbs left when I got there but I got them all.  Will pick up more tomorrow.  I love a good sale


----------



## JWilson

a few minutes ago i ate rocca salad .


----------



## Faye SRHealth

egg whites ,chicken breast and broccoli for lunch,some time I cook macaroni without cheese,you know,there are too many fat in cheese


----------

